# How big will she get?



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

If her parents are toys your puppy is a toy,
She might end up over sized

*
HEIGHT CHART FOR TOY POODLES




















AGE IN WEEKSHEIGHT IN INCHES5 WEEKS5 INCHES
8 WEEKS
6 INCHES12 WEEKS
7 INCHES16 WEEKS
8 INCHES
20 WEEKS
9 INCHES
24 WEEKS
10 INCHES







Toy poodles are usually finished growing in height at 6-7 months although it may take them a bit longer to fill out.
*


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Littleflower said:


> The breeder said 5 -8lb


The chart posted by twyla is a good one. Poodle varieties are determined by height at the shoulder. It's possible for a breeder who knows their lines and those of the poodle mated with, to make reasonable predictions, but even giving a range of either height or weight is as much a guess, definitely not something that can be promised.

Look thru this thread if you'd like more info.

(10) Toy Poodle | Poodle Forum


----------



## Littleflower (Aug 8, 2021)

Thank you! I didnt know there was already a thread on this subject! Guess I shuld have looked closer!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Sorry, not why I gave the link. Sometimes there just happens to be a recent and similar topic so that thread might get referenced with a link.
You're always welcome to ask 😃.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

My toy male Len was 9" tall at 18 1/2 weeks and 4 pounds when I brought him home at 4 years he is almost 11 inches and 6 1/4 to 6 1/2 pounds 
My toy female Pia over 9" tall and 4 pounds 14oz at 20 weeks, she is 10 1/2" and 8 1/2 pounds at nearly 7 years.
My toy female Beatrice was 8 1/2" tall and 4 1/2 pounds when I brought her home at 17 1/2 weeks. Bea is 10 3/4" tall and in better years she was 9 1/2 pounds at 7 she weighs 10 1/2 pounds.

My boy was a show prospect but he grew too tall, his breeder knew he would not stay in size, to me he is perfect


----------



## Littleflower (Aug 8, 2021)

This is such helpful info! Thank you! My senior Nikoal is a short legged type and heavier boned, the breeder was going to keep her for breeding because of her wide build. I fell in love with her though and paid extra to get her. Got her spayed (to the breeders dismay😏) and at 13 yrs Nikoal is 8 1/2 tall and 10lbs. It just surprised me when my two new puppies reached her ht so soon! At 9 weeks Baylee was 1.2lbs and Monique was 2.8. But they shot up so fast! Now they both weigh almost 4lbs and are 8 inches tall. I was really hoping to show Baylee as his granddaddy was a champion and Baylee has such great conformation. When I take him for his walks his stride is amazing! He "floats" over the ground in a smooth long reaching stride with his tail up and his eyes focused on mine! Monique just bounces and hops like a ball of floppy fluff 😄. I love them both so much and they are doing so well together! 
I just hope they stay within breed standard ht so they can show their beauty in the ring!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Beckie is a miniature and she was about 4,5 lbs at 16 weeks. Now she is 8,0 lbs (and 12 1/2 inches high). I think your dog should be about the same weight, maybe a little more.


----------

